# Chauvet AmHaze II vs Amhaze Whisper



## TJCornish (Feb 24, 2017)

Looking into hazers. I'm looking for light to moderate haze to light up my movers and minimize interference with fire alarm systems. I occasionally work in fairly big rooms - 100' x 200' x 20', so I need fairly substantial output capability.

I'm interested in the Chauvet AmHaze II and AmHaze Whisper. The Whisper claims 7000cfm compared to 3500cfm from the AmHaze II, however fluid consumption of the Whisper is less than half of the AmHaze II - 7ml/min vs 18. They appear to use the same fluid. In terms of actual haze output, does the AmHaze II put more actual haze out than the Whisper? Is 3500cfm vs 7000cfm just the fan output and therefore not a good indicator of actual haze produced?

Paging @Ford 

Thanks!


----------



## MikeJ (Feb 25, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing. I have used the AmHaze II and it's great. But...The Whisper is newer, quieter, uses less fluid, and is cheaper?


----------



## TJCornish (Mar 2, 2017)

I heard from Chauvet that indeed the Whisper puts out less haze than the AmHaze II, and that fluid usage is the clue. That said, doing the math, the Whisper's 7ml/min fluid usage means it will drain 1 gallon in about 9 hours of runtime, and the AmHaze II will do the same in about 3 1/2 hours. I have a hard time believing that even in my large room I'll be going through a gallon of haze in 9 hours, so it seems the difference is more about initial fill time than about the ability to maintain. As long as I'm not trying to do quick haze on/haze off events, I think the Whisper will probably be fine, and is significantly cheaper than the AmHaze II.

FWIW, the Whisper is rated at 64dB max output (not sure how far away from the unit that measurement was taken). I have asked if there's a number for the AmHaze II; so far I haven't seen one.


----------



## MikeJ (Mar 4, 2017)

I Had an LD run one of my Base hazers at full all day in a 12,000 seat arena( he was basically re-programing his show from scratch). The haze was heavier than most any show I have done in there. I would estimate it went through about 1.5-2 gallons in 8+ hours. I don't remember what time he started programming or how full the tank was to begin with, but that's a close guess. Personally, I would rather have several lower output hazers rather than one big one.


----------



## lightman02 (Mar 6, 2017)

What do you guys think about the Ultratec Radiance Hazer compared to the AmHaze II or Whisper. I own the Ultratec but am wondering if it is worth switching, I like the built in road case, direction control and the fact it has a menu system which is lacking on the Ultratec.


----------



## MikeJ (Mar 15, 2017)

UPDATE. I just got a demo of the AMHAZE Whisper. There was a mistake in the specs. Chauvet is updating them. I compared it to a base hazer, I'd say it's close to half the output, though basically identical quality haze. I will do a side by side comparison of the Amhaze II and the Base Hazer soon, though seeing the Amhaze II and BaseHazers on tours tells me they are very competitive, the whisper is a lower output product for smaller needs.

@TJCornish, having seen and used all of these, I would spend the extra money on the Amhaze II. The Whisper is really designed for a small room, where you don't need a ton of output, but being quiet is important, or where you want less output but better distribution with several units. ShineDown was doing a shed tour a year or two ago with just a couple of AMHAZE II's provided by Bandit, and it was pretty impressive.


----------



## TJCornish (Mar 16, 2017)

MikeJ said:


> UPDATE. I just got a demo of the AMHAZE Whisper. There was a mistake in the specs. Chauvet is updating them. I compared it to a base hazer, I'd say it's close to half the output, though basically identical quality haze. I will do a side by side comparison of the Amhaze II and the Base Hazer soon, though seeing the Amhaze II and BaseHazers on tours tells me they are very competitive, the whisper is a lower output product for smaller needs.
> 
> @TJCornish, having seen and used all of these, I would spend the extra money on the Amhaze II. The Whisper is really designed for a small room, where you don't need a ton of output, but being quiet is important, or where you want less output but better distribution with several units. ShineDown was doing a shed tour a year or two ago with just a couple of AMHAZE II's provided by Bandit, and it was pretty impressive.


I appreciate your thoughts. What was the spec error on the Whisper? How loud is the AmHaze II?


----------



## TJCornish (Apr 10, 2017)

An update - I got the AmHaze II and I'm glad I did. The fan makes a little noise at higher speeds, but I can sneak the fan on gradually to mitigate that. I think the extra output will be very valuable for my larger rooms. 

Thanks for the information.


----------

